# Puppy won't stop crying at night, what to do



## soxgrl09

Well I knew I'd be back to ask more questions now that our new puppy has come home. We are new at this and came to this forum a few weeks before we got her to search out the things we needed to buy and how to help transition the puppy to our home. She's adorable as can be but at night we are having a problem. I understand that she's a puppy and will take some time to get used to sleeping in the crate, but it seems that with each night, the crying is getting worse, rather than better. The crate is in the kitchen/family room and we put her in there around 9:30/10 p.m. and retire to our bedrooms on the upper floor. We've tried leaving on a radio, a fan, a ticking clock and we have divided her crate so that it is fairly small, she's not even 10 lbs. yet. We take her out for the last time at night around 8:30 to 9:00 p.m. As soon as we shut off the tv, lights, etc. and go upstairs she begins the crying, sometimes it's just a few minutes and then she's asleep, but wakes up around 2 hours later. I let her cry a little more. She fell back to sleep and woke again about an hour later. I took her outside and she did pee. I immediately took her back in and placed back in the crate. Went upstairs and she began crying again which lasted for quite a while, 1/2 hour or so. She feel asleep for just another hour and woke up again. I figured we would just let her cry but by 4:00 a.m. my whole cranky family was up and my husband went and let her out again. By this time she had pooped and peed in the crate. Please give us some advice to help get through this challenging time. I'm very patient, but the whole family is not so when it comes to sleep time  Do we move the crate to one of the bedrooms, but then we would have to bring it back downstairs each day to the kitchen/family room area. Should we leave the TV on? Lights? I appreciate all of your help in advance!


----------



## dobesgalore

Try warming a stuffed animal, or blanket or towel or something in the dryer and put it in the crate. The warmth can be very soothing. Usualy, they don't want to go to the bathroom in such a small area. Sometimes once they do it once, they don't want to again. Alot of it is just getting into a routine, and things will get better. Its hard at first just like having a newborn baby in the house. Just be patient. But like I said, a warm blanket or something often helps.


----------



## soxgrl09

Thanks dobbsgalore, I'll try placing a warm blanket in the crate tonight and see if it helps. We also made the crate a little bit smaller today and we'll see how that goes. We do take her out almost every hour to eliminate and also stay out with her to play, but of course being a puppy she does take her share of naps too, so I'm not sure if that's factoring in if she's not tired enough to sleep. I really think the problem is she doesn't want to be alone, so that's why I considering leaving on a light with the TV tonight too? I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## dobesgalore

You are on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs

Remember she is away from her mother and sibblings for the first time in her life. In the wild, wolf cubs are never alone. There is always an adult with them to watch over them. She is hardwired to expect someone with her at all times. I suggest you put her crate in the bedroom with you. She can smell you and hear you and know she is not alone. My dogs are 9 1/2yo and almost 5yo and they STILL sleep in our bedroom. These are pack animals and being alone is just not something they like. You might find another crate on craigslist or freecycle and just have 2 crates.

One more thought ... if you have children, you went through this with them also. Why would you expect a puppy to be any different? :smile:


----------



## whiteleo

When I brought my puppy home, at night when it was time for bed, I would put a towel over her crate to create a peaceful dark den. You also have to take them out all the time, which it sounds like your doing. Good Luck!


----------



## 1605

soxgrl09 said:


> Thanks dobbsgalore, I'll try placing a warm blanket in the crate tonight and see if it helps. We also made the crate a little bit smaller today and we'll see how that goes. We do take her out almost every hour to eliminate and also stay out with her to play, but of course being a puppy she does take her share of naps too, so I'm not sure if that's factoring in if she's not tired enough to sleep. I really think the problem is she doesn't want to be alone, so that's why I considering leaving on a light with the TV tonight too? I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow!


I know you said the crate is small, but is it small enough? If there there is still too much room it in she will have enough space to "litter" it, then curl up at the other end away from the mess. Anyone jump in here, but I seem to recall that while crate training there shouldn't be more space in there than allowing the dog to turn around.

Also, I think I remember that in order to start training the dog, they are supposed to be able to "hold it" one hour for every month old. (T/F?)

BTW, we found keeping a log really helpful when crate training. That way we could determine whether the dog had a greater need to go out at at certain time, when there were accidents, etc.

I've attached a picture of Zio in his crate when we first brought him home in July 07. The crate is in our bedroom. And yeah... too many toys to begin with... we took most of them out shortly after that pic was taken. :biggrin: But we did leave in one of my "used" t-shirts because in the beginning he was the most attached to me & it seemed to comfort him to smell me when he was in the crate. (Boy has THAT changed... he's more "The Dads Dog" now! :wink

Bonne chance,


----------



## rannmiller

I agree with RFD about keeping the pup in the crate in your bedroom when you sleep so she doesn't feel so alone. Also, she will still probably need to pee every 2 hours or so being so young. What my mom forced me to do when she finally let me have a puppy in middle school, was set my alarm clock to wake me up every two hour to let the puppy out to go potty. She was about 6 months old when we got her, so she didn't have to potty every time we took her out, but by golly that dog was housebroken within a week and never had a problem sleeping through the night. Best dog ever *sigh*

My other puppies weren't so easy, but I wasn't quite as persistent with them. I remember when we got our second puppy, my mom had put her crate in the living room and opted to do the potty breaks for the first night since this was more of a family dog. I woke up to the sound of a woman screaming bloody murder around 2 am. I ran upstairs to check on my mom and she was standing over the crate looking tired. I asked her if she was ok and she laughed and told me that it was the puppy screaming bloody murder, not her! We had Keena sleep in her crate in our bedrooms after that and she did much better. More like a whimper every now and then than a scream.

So yeah, I'd say move the crate into your room (or get another crate) for sleeping and wake up every couple of hours to take her out so you aren't setting her up to fail by making her wait too long so she potties in her kennel. And remember, LOTS of praise every time she goes potty outside. Oh and if you want her to sleep a little better before you go to sleep, try playing with her really hard or taking her for a nice long walk right before putting her to bed. Then she'll be nice and tired even if she has been napping all day!


----------



## soxgrl09

Thanks everyone, last night we put a homemade crate beside our bed and voila she actually slept until around 3:00 a.m and we took her out to potty and then put her right back in and she slept until 6 a.m. So, yes I do believe she just needed to be near us, which I don't have a problem with. As far as the size of her crate goes, we did make the crate a little smaller. I'll take a pic with the puppy in it tonight to show you all and give me your advice as to whether we should go smaller. We are leaving her in the regular crate during the day unfortunately for sometimes a 4 to 5 hour stretch while we are at school and work so yes she has for the past two days, pooped and peed in the crate. I'll reply back again with a pic later tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

RawFedDogs said:


> I suggest you put her crate in the bedroom with you. She can smell you and hear you and know she is not alone. My dogs are 9 1/2yo and almost 5yo and they STILL sleep in our bedroom. These are pack animals and being alone is just not something they like.


I was going to suggest just that .... my 3 dogs sleep in my bedroom with me. Fortunately I have a HUGE master bedroom so it's quite comfy for all of us. It's just me and the dogs and I love it. They actually begin sleeping in the family room until they know I have gone to bed then they come into my room and settle down near me.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

soxgrl09 said:


> Well I knew I'd be back to ask more questions now that our new puppy has come home. We are new at this and came to this forum a few weeks before we got her to search out the things we needed to buy and how to help transition the puppy to our home. She's adorable as can be but at night we are having a problem. I understand that she's a puppy and will take some time to get used to sleeping in the crate, but it seems that with each night, the crying is getting worse, rather than better. The crate is in the kitchen/family room and we put her in there around 9:30/10 p.m. and retire to our bedrooms on the upper floor. We've tried leaving on a radio, a fan, a ticking clock and we have divided her crate so that it is fairly small, she's not even 10 lbs. yet. We take her out for the last time at night around 8:30 to 9:00 p.m. As soon as we shut off the tv, lights, etc. and go upstairs she begins the crying, sometimes it's just a few minutes and then she's asleep, but wakes up around 2 hours later. I let her cry a little more. She fell back to sleep and woke again about an hour later. I took her outside and she did pee. I immediately took her back in and placed back in the crate. Went upstairs and she began crying again which lasted for quite a while, 1/2 hour or so. She feel asleep for just another hour and woke up again. I figured we would just let her cry but by 4:00 a.m. my whole cranky family was up and my husband went and let her out again. By this time she had pooped and peed in the crate. Please give us some advice to help get through this challenging time. I'm very patient, but the whole family is not so when it comes to sleep time  Do we move the crate to one of the bedrooms, but then we would have to bring it back downstairs each day to the kitchen/family room area. Should we leave the TV on? Lights? I appreciate all of your help in advance!


Well, if the puppy starts crying when you turn off the lights and tv then just leave a light and the tv on. Or at least the tv. I had to learn what would tell Titus it was sleep time and what was awake time. It took me a while to get him trained, but he has finally learned that when the lights go OUT, its bedtime and he HAS to sleep. I did have to put up with a LOT of crying for a while till he got the hint. 
It sounds like you are doing well. Keep up the good work! Remember to have fun because there will come a time when you will look back and laugh at all of this!


----------

